# Free image app for Sony shooters ... Mac/Win



## dxqcanada (Oct 31, 2016)

For those that are on a monetary budget you should try out Capture One Express for Sony ... since they kindly make it free specifically for Sony shooters.

As noted in another thread ... it is pretty good at raw processing.

The Professional Choice In Imaging Software for Sony Cameras

http://downloads.phaseone.com/3d9a9901-b604-436c-95c0-af61adb41ff6/English/Features_ExpressVsPro.pdf

Thought I would mention this.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 5, 2016)

... and not particular for Sony, there is Darktable for Linux/macOS/Solaris/FreeBSD


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes, Capture One 9 is the best RAW editor I have used in a long time. Highly recommended.


----------

